# Went To Camping World Today



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Got a 22 gallon blue boy for $70. 
Prodigy, (finally) for $117.
Weber Baby Q for $117.

That some good prices, I think. I know the Prodigy was $94.99 on RVwholesalers.com but it was right there on the shelf, calling my name.

Yee haw, can't wait for spring.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I wish we had a Camping World in Pa.









Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I wish we had a Camping World in Pa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you don't!

Just trust me on this.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The one in NJ isn't that far is it???

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

This is true Gary
Maybe I'll have to talk DW into itone weekend

Don


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

You will love the Baby Q. We got one last summer and it works great, well worth the money$$.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> The one in NJ isn't that far is it???
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]81938[/snapback]​


We have one in NJ?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

There is one down this way....about 15 miles north of the Delaware Memorial Bridge on Rt295....about 1 hour from my house.

You didn't know????

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Never knew, but that 3 hrs for me.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll trade you a Camping World for a Cabela's.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

h2oman said:


> I'll trade you a Camping World for a Cabela's.
> [snapback]82184[/snapback]​


Well, they are building them like there is no tomorrow.....

The Hamburg store was the first on the East Coast, they are building another down south a little farther right now.

It's probably just a matter of time........

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> There is one down this way....about 15 miles north of the Delaware Memorial Bridge on Rt295....about 1 hour from my house.
> 
> You didn't know????
> 
> ...


That about a 2 hr drive for me

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Rally at Camping World????

Gary


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> > I'll trade you a Camping World for a Cabela's.
> ...


I've been told by a reliable source that Cabala's is the leading tourist attraction in Michigan.

This leaves me wide open for all sorts of Michigan comments. Maybe I'll have another good reason for having moved to Arizona.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> > There is one down this way....about 15 miles north of the Delaware Memorial Bridge on Rt295....about 1 hour from my house.
> ...


Don that makes it a 10hrs drive for me. We really do not have a camping world of any kind around my neck of the woods







Best we have are dealers ($$$$) and Canadian Tire (great store but not a RV place)

Thor


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

They are building a Cadelas in Central NJ, will open spring 07. Went to the Cabelas in PA last Saturday - that place could break me QUICKLY......

I do miss the camping world from when I lived in FL.

Jared


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

They will soon be building a Cabelas in Mesa and Bass Pro Shop in Glendale - or the other way around. Already have Camping World.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jared you should have told huntr70 and myself
maybe we could of meet up with you there.

Don


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Gotta add my vote for "I love Camping World". Visited the one in Kissimee and spent a bunch of money.

Everything of course was a necessity.

Can't wait to use my new camping mat, install my gas struts for the queen bed. I bought a water pressure regulator ... anyone else using these?

Plus a bunch of other stuff.

Did I mention I love that place?







Oh yeah, made two visits there during my two week stay in Florida.

Wayne


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

From my House: Camping World - 17 miles 
Bass Pro Shop - 15 miles

BPS is okay, been there once since it opened in November. Great for all you fisherman and hunters. Poor in the camping area. Mostly set up for tent campers not RV's.

CW - been several times. Had some great sales this winter.








As many of you know, I started a Camping Group at my church. This summer will be our 3rd season. Started with 5 familes. Now we are up to 9 families. Anyway, we have a Winter Outing this Sunday. Going to Dave's Famous BBQ for lunch and shopping at CW afterwards. 
Can't wait!


----------

